

Brag to HN: I did it. - mwdev

Finally.  I pushed out the thing that has been eating my lunch for the last few months.  I'll show you, but you have to come to Houston:<p>http://houston.startupweekend.org/<p>I'll be showing off my new project there and we could use a few more hackers.  Come check it out and code with us.<p>If my site doesn't crash and burn over the weekend I'll post a link here.<p>I might minify .js first though.<p>PS. Can't pimp appharbor enough.  They made this possible.
PPS.  I hope this will be a testament to the 30+, wife and kids entreprenuers out there that it can be done.
======
rodion_89
This seems like it could spawn some interesting projects!

WARNING: Rant

One thing that bothers me that has little to do with the event is the page
loading efficiency of the site. It takes an average of 15 seconds for the
initial HTML document to load on my 10Mb/s connection. That's not including
window.onload JavaScript execution. A couple of things.

1\. You will want to gzip compress your static js and css files. It will speed
things up for you.

2\. When you load images in an img tag you will want to define the height and
width of those elements so that they load faster (since load times are an
issue).

3\. I'm getting a lot of JavaScript errors in Chrome 9. (I haven't tested
other browsers)

4\. Put your script tags at the end of your body so that the page can load
before the JavaScript is executed. This will help it feel faster. (Is this a
WordPress thing that you can't change?)

5\. There are two "Follow Me" tabs floating on the right. Consider removing
one (especially since they are overlapping eachother).

6\. Try to combine as many JavaScript or CSS files as you can to minimize
requests.

7\. You have included jQuery 1.4.4 AND 1.4.2. Remove one of them.

8\. If you have time, use css sprites. Combine multiple images into a single
image and use 'background-position' to get the specific one you want. This
would be perfect for something like the Facebook, Twitter, and LinkedIn
buttons at the top.

/rant

